# Info on WeedEater Pro 200 with KAW TD40 Engine



## jclaudii (Dec 1, 2014)

I am trying to find information on this brush cutter, specifically the fuel/oil mix ratio. I can find a few parts online and on ebay, but very little information or instruction on some of it's parts and operation. Some of the clones from china claim 25:1 but now that we are almost 25 years later, would a 40:1 be equivalent and sufficient or even a 35:1.

Is there anyway to tell on proper oiling on if you can cut back the ratio? I hate to have more fuel cans with different mix ratio's if I can avoid it. I usually use 40:1 for most of the weed trimmers and saws(poulan and McCulloch) anyway, so why not use the same ratio for the brush cutter?

As a side note, I don't think this thing has been started in 10+ years and with some 40:1 fuel, prime the fuel system with a bulb that still worked, and 3 pulls she started right up!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Dec 1, 2014)

Welcome to AS! First post is an oil thread, you'll fit in find around here. 40:1 will be fine. Non ethanol fuel would be a good idea if you can get it. Otherwise run it like you stole it.


----------



## jclaudii (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks for the fast reply and welcome. I have lurked here a while, especially looking for info on saws, saw types pro/con, and on the McCulloch promac 610. I try and buy the premium without ethanol in it if I can, if not I use the Stabil ethanol treatment. So far this season has been better than most, but the poulan with the clearish fuel lines have already turned crispy along with a less than 9month old primer bulb. Not sure what is causing this, but I hope to get this brush cutter in service to clear some fence rows.


----------

